# Parkerizing



## mudcreek (Sep 10, 2010)

any body in middle ga or ga, for that matter, who does parkerizing?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

You can get mil spec gray or black parkerizing at www.bullseyebluinggunsmithing.com.


----------



## LawnStalker (Oct 5, 2010)

www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com out of warner robins.

Nice folks.


----------



## Clarke123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's a DIY link for those brave enough to go there:

BTW: I have not tried this personally ...

http://www.h6x.net/GunCareFormulas.htm

Several things covered on this site ... scroll down a bit for the Parkerizing information ...


----------



## thomasr (Oct 8, 2010)

LawnStalker said:


> www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com out of warner robins.
> 
> Nice folks.



I'll second this.  Gary is good people and knows what he is doing.  It would be well worth the drive from M-ville.


----------

